# Malaysian Leaf Frog (Megophrys Nasuta)



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys!

i want some info of this frogs.
anyone here keeps them? 

do you know where can i find some ?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

What sort of thing would you like to know about em? We've got 6 raised from tadpoles here. They're a heavy and sedentry (inactive) species, they can be prone to MBD as a result, we provide them with 5% UVB tubes as they are deep forest floor species and trials with 10% seemed negative. Without the provision of UVB you can expect bent deformed limbs and a sedentry animal which simply has no choice but to be totally sedentry as it's mobility is stunted - resulting in lesions and infection as the animal sits heavily on the sbstrate all day every day.

A diet of 50% worms/slugs/small snails complemented with crickets and roaches. They only need feeding twice weekly once well grown on and you won't see them poo very often!

What else do we want to now


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Might also be worth mentioning that while they're nowhere near as aggressive as 'real' horned frogs they do like quite big prey and are known to be cannibalistic. If you keep more than one, try to have them not too disimilar in size!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

If I got one i'd name it Sauron!


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice info.
beautiful animals but not well known 

so do you know any place that sells them ? 

what are the prices for them ?

i would like to get a pair 

also any info on sexing them would be appreciated.. i know the females get larger but that's it ..


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i used to keep them, not always readily avaliable. try dartfrog


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a trio of these, lovely frogs, they do have a loud call though, mine like to bury in the oak leaves on the floor and they blend in so well, as said they dont move much, especially in the day, they are, however, active at night.

Ben


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi go on this website jc-exotics.co.uk as jc has just got some in its on his new stock list, hope this helps.


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

thnx mate!! 

is these site trusted ? has anyone shopped from this guy ?

am going to mail him


any other shops ?


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

contact the guy at website *jc-exotics.co.uk 
*
he is going to look the shipping details if ti can be done

but is this site trust worthy ?

the page doesn't look that match professional


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

bumb!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

No_one said:


> contact the guy at website *jc-exotics.co.uk
> *
> he is going to look the shipping details if ti can be done
> 
> ...


meh it looks ok to me, I could say your post isn't professional with two spelling mistakes.:2thumb:


----------



## boipevassu (Aug 6, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I know cryptic species from the forest floor sit out in light much more than might be expected, even those which are generally nocturnally active. I often read conflicting opinions on the provision of UVB (usually without detail or anecdotal). I have a well established group of _C.cornuta_, which has been thriving without it for a few years (great feeding response, good weight and growth, no signs of pressure sores etc, active at night). I have been considering introducing UVB, if I can find broad evidence that it will be beneficial. Can you say how/why the use of 10% UVB was 'negative?' And at what age you start the 5% UVB? Can you also let us know some practical details - where do you position the tube, how many hours is the light available, etc? Sorry to bombard you with questions! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

boipevassu said:


> I know cryptic species from the forest floor sit out in light much more than might be expected, even those which are generally nocturnally active. I often read conflicting opinions on the provision of UVB (usually without detail or anecdotal). I have a well established group of _C.cornuta_, which has been thriving without it for a few years (great feeding response, good weight and growth, no signs of pressure sores etc, active at night). I have been considering introducing UVB, if I can find broad evidence that it will be beneficial. Can you say how/why the use of 10% UVB was 'negative?' And at what age you start the 5% UVB? Can you also let us know some practical details - where do you position the tube, how many hours is the light available, etc? Sorry to bombard you with questions! Thanks in advance.


We kept the metamorphs with a 5% since they left the water, once they reached a critical size we found we had one (largest at that point) that was too badly deformed in the chest and forelegs to continue, (MBD). Outwardly, this was only visible as a slightly unusual posture, the animal fed well but was not yet fully grown, it's deformity was such that it would have continued further down the same road irreversibly. Two others which were approaching that size had begun to have bowing in their foreleg bones.
The fact that these animals were part of a study on UVB, bone density and were therefore x-rayed regularly was the only reason we were able to see this rapid problem starting to take effect.
The decision was made to up the UV to a 10% tube.

I'll have to explain the rest of this later! Off to work!


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

I was hesitating towards this site *jc-exotics.co.uk *that i was directed to.
and i was right. The guys answered a mail once and never again.

Dont know but it seems to me they are not professionals at all.
and have a poor site.

From me they get a very* BIG NO NO*!

Any other sites that sell Nasutas will be appreciated!!

thanx guys for all the help!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Why dont you try [email protected] Frogsgalore and see if he can help you out?
He had some a while back


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Ben W said:


> Why dont you try [email protected] Frogsgalore and see if he can help you out?
> He had some a while back



will try my luck there although he doesn't seem to have them on his site!

cheers mate!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Also dartfrog have the smaller form of megaphrys in at the moment!


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

cheers mate! will try them also!!: victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

coast to coast exotics in darlington has them on thier lists at the moment. check out thier web site.


----------

